# troubles with integrated sound card

## borkes

Народ, поджскажите если кто сталкивался.

Поставил на днях генту.  genkernel-овское ядро . 

bor1 ~ # uname -a

Linux bor1 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 #1 SMP Sun Jul 15 01:25:28 MSD 2007 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6420  @ 2.13GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

В make.conf: USE="-gtk -gnome qt kde dvd alsa ssl cdr samba oss"

Поставил X, kde, ... 

Не получается со звуком ALSA.  Звуковуха у меня встроенная.

Вот что говорит lspci -v

04:01.0 Audio device: VIA Technologies, Inc. VIA High Definition Audio Controller (rev 10)

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Unknown device 7255

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11

        Memory at feafc000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [60] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-

        Capabilities: [70] Express Unknown type IRQ 0

#Чипсет VIA 8237A.

Попробовал как описано в доках сделать.

Вот что предлагется в ядре.

< > VIA 82C686A/B, 8233/8235 AC97 Controller (NEW)                                                                  

< > VIA 82C686A/B, 8233 based Modems (NEW)  

Вобщем я это выбрал, скомпилил ядро, ребутнулся.

Поставил alsa-utiles, запумскаю alsaconf, а она мне гворит 

Найдена не поддерживаемая PnP или PCI карта. Что делать не знаю.. 

Хелп   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## ba

 *borkes wrote:*   

> 04:01.0 Audio device: VIA Technologies, Inc. VIA High Definition Audio Controller (rev 10)

 

я бы попробовал драйвер от интеловского HDA (CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL)

http://alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/index.php?vendor=vendor-VIA#matrix

----------

## borkes

попробовал интреловский HDA. сделал модулем. Вроде драйвер загружается, карточка обнаруживается alsaconf, настраивается конфигурационный файл.

но по-прежнему звука нет.

borkes@bor1 ~ $ cat /proc/asound/cards

 0 [VT82xx         ]: HDA-Intel - HDA VIA VT82xx

                      HDA VIA VT82xx at 0xfeafc000 irq 23

----------

## ba

раз-mute-ить-то все не забыл?

----------

## borkes

 *ba wrote:*   

> раз-mute-ить-то все не забыл?

 

ba, имеешь в виду alsamixer? ну да, выставил там на максимум все.

но у меня там почему то всего 3 колонки, PCM, Sound и Capture   :Question: 

Вобщем вот что у меня получилось:

bor1 ~ # grep SND /usr/src/linux/.config | grep "="

CONFIG_SND=m

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_RTCTIMER_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS=y

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=m

bor1 ~ # grep SOUND /usr/src/linux/.config | grep "="

CONFIG_SOUND=m

bor1 ~ # 

Ивот настройка собссно алсы:

bor1 ~ # cat /etc/modules.d/alsa

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

alias snd-card-0 snd-hda-intel

alias sound-slot-0 snd-hda-intel

Думаю, что-то с этим. Буду благодарен, если кто-нибудь покажет этот файл..

----------

## borkes

разрулил. нашел такой же топик в Multimedia. в результате убрал из ядра ALSA, скомпилил alsa-friver с ALSA_CARD="hda-inter" в make.conf (второй способ который указывается в официальных доках).

ba, пасибо!

----------

